# Would you do group therapy via Zoom?



## elizt (Jul 15, 2021)

Hi all,

I hope this post is ok, but please let me know if there are any issues, or if I've broken any forum rules. I did a quick search of the forum but without much luck.

I'm a Clinical Psychologist based in Sydney, and a run a small private practice. I have a special interest in anxiety disorders, and am trying to find new ways to provide support to more clients, especially during covid etc where it's not always easy to get to a one-on-one session. I am working on workbooks and courses etc, however I really do prefer face-to-face engagement.

I facilitated group sessions for social anxiety very early in my career, with limited success as the nature of the session itself can often be too much of a limitation for participants, and if I'm honest, I probably wasn't skilled enough to manage competing needs back then. Although despite that, the sessions were invaluable for several participants - both for treatment and support.

I'm considering re-introducing some group programs, however, now that most people seem somewhat familiar with video chat etc, I am thinking about offering group therapy via Zoom. Groups say up to 10 pax, to meet weekly or fortnightly.

If you are having current difficulties with social anxiety, is this something that you would consider? What would be appealing about it, if anything? What would turn you off the idea?

This is not a marketing pitch, I genuinely would just love some feedback on the idea before I get going developing a program. I have floated the idea to a few of my clients with mixed responses.

My initial is that I would need to send some clear guidance info regarding how the sessions would be structured, how participation will work, costs etc. So there aren't too many unknowns or barriers to starting.

Thanks so much,
Elizabeth


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi Elizabeth, I would not attend such sessions but not because of the social anxiety aspect. Zoom has had issues with security in the past and while it has become more secure, I don't find any proprietary software very trustworthy. I have attended a therapy programme that was run on Microsoft Teams and while it was ok, I only did it because at the time I needed it so badly I didn't really have a choice. If the software was at least open source (say, Jitsu Meet or similar), I'd consider it if I could not access face-to-face therapy.

From the social anxiety angle, it's very hard to have your face plastered across the screen along with many others, especially in the beginning. My group struggled from the outset but I think we all got more comfortable with further sessions. Mind you, this was not a social anxiety group, most participants struggled with depression. Socially anxious people might not even make that first leap of switching their camera on. So you would get the opportunity to work with people who are already functioning better but not those who have severe anxiety. Which I think is the case with any group therapy, remote or not.


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

No, I would not honestly because of already spending too much time on screens. If I were to do therapy again in the future, group or individual, I would want in person.


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

I probably wouldn't as Zoom actually makes me feel anxious for some reason, the same way phone calls make me anxious. I would rather attend a one to one session.


----------



## Sainnot (Feb 6, 2021)

Depends on if I can afford it or not. I want a group that meets weekly but I can’t afford weekly therapy with therapists in my area. With zoom meetings I feel like I’d be quiet the entire time but at least if it’s weekly I’d have something to look forward to each week and have a place to try to talk to people.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I think by definition anyone with social anxiety's going to have a bit of trouble doing Zoom calls. I can do them okay sometimes - I did one yesterday with a few people from an anxiety support organisation here in Melbourne. My situation is complicated though - my anxiety varies and it depends completely how I'm feeling on the day. Yesterday I was fine during the zoom thing but later that afternoon I got quite manic - talking to people will often make me feel "over-stimulated" and weird. Horrible feeling. I have trouble containing myself and not talking too much during the calls.

Other times I just wouldn't do it at all - because of the anxiety etc. It depends.

I might be interested though - I can give you my details if you want to go ahead with it.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I can't even force myself to look in a mirror, there's no way I could force myself to Zoom in group therapy, haha. I do not want anyone looking at me. Ever, if I could help it. (Alas, physical bodies.)

This was actually the reason I broke down and got myself a therapist. I figured it probably wasn't normal to prefer death to videochat, haha. I don't Zoom with my therapist; we do phone sessions. She had to learn how to adapt EMDR to audio because I couldn't do standard EMDR. I've never Zoomed with my best friend even though we've known each other for about 7 years. We still text.

So you see, Zoom sessions are just a complete no-go for me. But I wish you all the luck in the world. There are people who need your help and who will benefit from it.🙂


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

At this stage, yeah I'd try it. I've been in 1:1 online therapy for about 2.5 years and the sessions are every few weeks, so as long as I could continue that and also afford the group thing. It's been taking me a really long time to be able to verbalise my stuff in therapy, but I'm doing a lot better now with that and with just regular social anxiety. But one issue I have is always seeing my "problems" as being less important/worthy of help than others (and even the slightest unintentional thing can still trigger that hard), so there's a chance that I wouldn't do well in a group.


----------

